# What to put in a 60 ltr tank.......?



## fatgecko72 (May 20, 2010)

Thought I would put this in the newbie section as I am after idea's please.

I now have a spare 60 ltr glass tank with lid that has built in lights, so guess this can house any bulb as reqiured. I was looking for suggestion's as to what I can house in it......anything considered as I will do all required research. 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## pingu1985 (Apr 14, 2010)

you looking for fish wise or reptile wise? fish wise perhaps some barbs ive got tiger barbs, green barbs, some other barb i cant remember the name of, a few neons, and a rainbow shark in my 60 ltr at the minute.


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Reps, Amphibs, Fish?

What have you got in mind?


----------



## DonDonP73 (May 18, 2010)

fish reptiles or amphibians whats on ur mind 

my suggestions

fish 2 -3 x-ray tetra 4-5 harlequin tetra 2 German rams 2-3 rum nose tetra 2-4 corydoras and a pleco or 2

reptiles dwarf sand geckos leopard gecko crested gecko golden gecko corn snake rat snake bearded dragon water dragon dessert iguana 

amphibians tree frogs fire belled toad and newt *: victory:*


----------



## fatgecko72 (May 20, 2010)

Dragon Wolf said:


> Reps, Amphibs, Fish?
> 
> What have you got in mind?


Sorry, should have been a little clearer even though I said "anythin considered"!!! 
Small reps and amphibians is my thinking. I have a 350 ltr community fish tank and the only other fish I would like in the future are Puffer's, but a 60 ltr is far to small for thier needs (except dwarf's). 

Thanks, Simon


----------



## fatgecko72 (May 20, 2010)

DonDonP73 said:


> fish reptiles or amphibians whats on ur mind
> 
> my suggestions
> 
> ...


Thanks for your suggestions:2thumb:
Off the top of my head I don't think a 60 ltr is big enough for cresties and beardies as they require more height, an my tank dimensions are 24x12x12. I also think its to small for a water dragon and I already have 2 leo's in a 280 ltr tank that I converted.

I am going to look into the snakes, frog and toad you suggested as I don't know anything about these, so off I go to raid other sections of this forum for info:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Assaye (Sep 23, 2009)

I've got a 2 foot tank (50-60 litres) with some fire bellied newts. Great starter newts - easy to care for (as amphibians go). They do need space out of water so I'd recommend with dividing the tank and giving them a nice patch of land or putting some rocks/logs in the water that break the surface. You need a good lid though!

Nice thing is that they don't need extra UV or a basking light. They're a coldwater animal so you want to keep the tank nice and cool.

Or just get an external filter and 3 dwarf puffers!


----------



## Assaye (Sep 23, 2009)

DonDonP73 said:


> fish reptiles or amphibians whats on ur mind
> 
> my suggestions
> 
> ...


:gasp:

Seriously? 

I'm about to get a 4 foot viv for my beardie. He's only 10 months old and already far too big for a 60 litre tank. Got him in a 30 inch viv atm. 

Plus corns need a 3 foot viv at least as adults.

Not even going to START on iguanas. 

Fair enough if you're only talking about babies but seems kinda silly to make a suggestion that means someone will have to upgrade massively. You may as well have said "anything while it's young".


----------



## fatgecko72 (May 20, 2010)

Assaye said:


> I've got a 2 foot tank (50-60 litres) with some fire bellied newts. Great starter newts - easy to care for (as amphibians go). They do need space out of water so I'd recommend with dividing the tank and giving them a nice patch of land or putting some rocks/logs in the water that break the surface. You need a good lid though!
> 
> Nice thing is that they don't need extra UV or a basking light. They're a coldwater animal so you want to keep the tank nice and cool.
> 
> Or just get an external filter and 3 dwarf puffers!


Thanks these newts sound great for an amphib beginner and my lid is very secure:2thumb:

I have a spare external that I have never used. I got my hands on a 280ltr tank as I wanted a puffer species tank (green spotted) but it wasnt water tight.........so I converted it to house my 2 leo's which is how I got into reptiles: victory:. 



Assaye said:


> :gasp:
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> ...


So I was right then in my previous post :no1:


----------



## webzdebs (Jun 21, 2010)

firebellys are very cool, or if you wanted something a bit different alpine newts are also cool, or an axolotl which is not so good for beginners but if you read up plenty on them then there shouldn't be an issue


----------



## ed the drunk (Jun 28, 2010)

have you thought about crabs? hmmm


----------

